# Chimera 0.5 is out!



## Javintosh (Sep 4, 2002)

ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/chimera/nightly/2002-09-04-05/

I've been using a build that's about a week old and it rock. I'm sure .5 can only be better. enjoy!


----------



## ModFather (Sep 4, 2002)

I usually don't post for BS reasons, but it plain 'ole ROCKS!

Mod


----------



## Hidden Gekko (Sep 4, 2002)

Sounds great. Hopefully it will work better as the chimera in 10.2 is very glitchy ie. really screwed up scrolling with a scrolling wheel, unexpedetly quiting, and site screw ups. I'll check it out.


----------



## Hidden Gekko (Sep 4, 2002)

I guess it's a little better, though scrolling is still a tad screwed up. It has oppuritunity.


----------



## adambyte (Sep 4, 2002)

I uh... downloaded this build..... where are the new features? Or is this just more stable?

btw, Chimera is now my default browser.


----------



## themacko (Sep 4, 2002)

I just installed 10.2 and Chimera 0.5 .. wow is this sweet!  I'm in Mac heavin!


----------



## Javintosh (Sep 4, 2002)

I think that it is largely more stable. There is supposed to be some flash fixes. I don't have a scroll wheel, but my biggest complaint before was using multiple tabs.

After a certain number of tabs, it would get extremely slooow. This has been fixed. Tabs are now very speedy. Also, if you open more than a certain number of tabs, new tabs will be directed into new windows. 

there is a couple of minor improvements, like the ability to move toolbar bookmarks and also the ability to drag shortcuts from a tab icon to the desktop.

Now that tabs work like a charm, Chimera is my main browser. One of the things that i like about Chimera is that it is a very fast and slim web browser that truly belongs in OSX.


----------



## Captain Code (Sep 4, 2002)

Note that this isn't the official release of 0.5.0, but the latest nightly build.

That said, it is quite fast and stable so far.

I didn't have any problems with 0.4.x in Jaguar though.


----------



## Ã¼bermacÂ®â¢ (Sep 4, 2002)

I can't import my mozilla 1.1 bookmarks into the nightly .5 build.  Not good.  Oh well, Moz tends to be slightly faster, can remember passwords and encrypt them, and with the Pinstripe theme, matches OS X.  

I guess I will have to wait to see if Chimera can import .html bookmark files.  I think it still uses .xml...wonder what is the problem...


----------



## adambyte (Sep 5, 2002)

Heck, I just hate having to import in general. I wish all web browsers could just use the same bookmarks....So they would all stay in sync. What's wrong with the "Favorites" for each user in Mac OS X? WHy can't they all just use that set of favorites? ... Because that would be intelligent, that's why.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by übermac® _
> *
> I guess I will have to wait to see if Chimera can import .html bookmark files.  I think it still uses .xml...wonder what is the problem... *


Hmm, it is working with IEs bookmarks.
So it seems to be able to import at least some .html bookmark files.
Didn't try Mozilla, though.


----------



## uoba (Sep 5, 2002)

Yes yes yes... my favourite football site doesn't crash Chimera anymore!! (Would even crash Mozilla!)

IE is slipping away fast.


----------



## toast (Sep 5, 2002)

(+)
Still fast.
The little icon in the location bar.
Not much visible improvements
 but it's damn stable 

(-)
I don't find the new Prev/Next/Reload/Stop icons so great . The "whiter" ones were better IMHO.


----------



## toast (Sep 5, 2002)

Also:

Argh ! Command-LeftArrow and Command-RightArrow won't push me Back and Forward !


----------



## uoba (Sep 5, 2002)

Just spent the morning doing some serious research/browsing with this build and must say it is fantastic (for me )... 

Yep, love those little icons as well


----------



## hazmat (Sep 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *I don't find the new Prev/Next/Reload/Stop icons so great . The "whiter" ones were better IMHO. *



Download ChimerIcon: http://homepage.mac.com/chimericon .  You can change Chimera's buttons and such with it.  "Chimera Default" theme is the older plainer buttons that many, including I, prefer.


----------



## hazmat (Sep 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Also:
> 
> Argh ! Command-LeftArrow and Command-RightArrow won't push me Back and Forward !    *



Yes, it's been a big topic of debate.  But, if you can get used to it (not that difficult), you will see how much sense it actually makes.  First, command+arrow in Mac OS should shoot you to the beginning or end of a line in a text editing environment.  Of course, since much Mac programming is sloppy, it gets violated too often.  I notice this since I came from Unix/Windows, where there is an OS-wide key for doing this.  So, imagine you are typing in this text box on macosx.com, and you want to go up a few lines and move the cursor to the beginning.  With the keyboard.  Up a few lines then command+left arrow.  Done.  Do that in other browsers.  You can't, AFAIK.  Once I played around with these things, I truly appreciated this.  So, they are actually staying more within the structure of Mac OS from what I can tell.

Does this make sense?


----------



## Jason (Sep 5, 2002)

i use command arrows a hell of a lot for backwards and forwards, did they change the shortcut or get rid of it all together?


----------



## hazmat (Sep 5, 2002)

It is now command+[ and command+].  Another argument for it was that some keyboard don't have the arrow keys, so you would need to use a modifier for them.  I think that that argument it pretty moot these days, but it's been mentioned.


----------



## fryke (Sep 5, 2002)

erhm, no, you got that wrong. all keyboards have arrow keys. but Apple-[ is - on a Swiss German keyboard, for example, Apple-Option-5, which isn't really user friendly. Plus: Apple-LeftArrow and Apple-RightArrow are good for EVERY other browser. I'm so used to it. This is really bad. How can I change it to use the normal shortcuts?

Well, whatever, back to OmniWeb, whick rocks with keyboard shortcuts, anyway. Way faster browsing like that.


----------



## hazmat (Sep 5, 2002)

I know that all other browsers use cmd+arrow, but it's because of that that I find IE so frustrating to use.  Without the mouse, sometimes there is no way to move the cursor to the beginning or end of a line.  At least OW's being Cocoa means that the Emacs keystrokes work for moving around the cursor.

I have heard about the problem you mentioned with the Swiss German keyboard.  This was posted by a Swiss guy on the Chimera list to remap the arrows:

1: Close Chimera.
2: Open your terminal
3: Paste the following line into your terminal and hit enter.

defaults write org.mozilla.navigator NSUserKeyEquivalents '{"Back" =
"@\UF702"; "Forward" = "@\UF703";"Previous Tab" = "@\$\UF702"; "Next Tab" =
"@\$\UF703";}'


Hope this helps....


----------



## fryke (Sep 5, 2002)

it does. back to apple-arrowkeys.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 6, 2002)

I didn't even knew that I could go forward and backward with the arrow keys. I always use backspace and Shift-backspace.


----------



## fryke (Sep 6, 2002)

What we mean is forward and backward in the browser history. Previous page, next page kind of thing. Not PageUp, PageDown.


----------



## hazmat (Sep 6, 2002)

Actually, that does work for browser history.  Wow, I never knew that.  At least it works in IE for Windows, which I run at work.


----------



## toast (Sep 6, 2002)

Anyway, Chimera 0.5 is EXTREMELY buggy at home... until yesterday, it was fine. Now, each time I try to open any URL, I get a beach ball which never ends. Command-Alt-Escape...

Back to IE 5. Waiting for Chimera 0.50 not-nightly-build.


----------



## Javintosh (Sep 6, 2002)

You might want to delete the Chimera folder in /Library/Application support....

or at least move it tothe desktop and relaunch chimera.


----------



## toast (Sep 7, 2002)

Just deleted the application, downloaded it again and reinstalled. Now working fine, though I'm trying Netscape 7 at the moment. Not so bad...


----------



## Hobeaux (Sep 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Also:
> 
> Argh ! Command-LeftArrow and Command-RightArrow won't push me Back and Forward !    *



they switched it to the mozilla standard *command-[* and *command-]*  for forward and back.


----------



## Jason (Sep 7, 2002)

but mozillas shortcut is also the arrows..

i prefer the arrows 

im gonna cry and pout now and you cant stop me!


----------



## adambyte (Sep 7, 2002)

Huh... that's funny... Command Left arrow and Command Right arrow work in my copy of Mozilla 1.0.... Go fig.


----------



## iMacLover (Sep 7, 2002)

I downloaded chimera and for some reason it says that navigator is already running under my account when it really isn't, under one user account it works and under another it doesn't, because it says it's already running...what's the deal??? can anyone help?


----------



## hazmat (Sep 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuddahBobb _
> *but mozillas shortcut is also the arrows..
> 
> i prefer the arrows
> ...



As I've said, for navigation in text boxes and fields, it so makes sense.  I also thought it ridiculous, but now that I think about it, it makes up for one of the HUGE faults in Mac OS: no OS-wide way to move to the beginning and end of a line.  In Unix (Cocoa included) it is ^A and ^E and in DOS/Windows it is Home and End keys.  One of the things that has pissed me off about Mac OS from the day I started using it.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Sep 8, 2002)

Okay, so chimera is just Navigator....and Mozilla 1.1 is the whole package, with the mail and all that other cute shi*t, right?   God, i'm such a n00b


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Sep 8, 2002)

okay, i'm just a jackass, i figured out what it was...bleh...lol  It's super fast, i'm loving it   IE isn't really my preference anymore.  Mozzilla 1.1 is nice but still takes a bit longer to load.


----------



## hazmat (Sep 8, 2002)

Nope.  AFAIK, they all use the same engine, but not the same browsers.  Netscape is now based on Mozilla, previously, if not still, the unstable nightly builds.  Chimera is written in Cocoa and extremely fast.  Those are the very basics.


----------



## gibbs (Sep 8, 2002)

Apple/Steve Jobs-

*Dump IE already, eesh. *

Chimera is the clear choice for the future.

Do the right thing. Damnit.


----------



## toast (Sep 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hobeaux _
> *
> they switched it to the mozilla standard command-[ and command-]  for forward and back. *



Hey, now I've got to press FOUR keys to use Backward and Forward !!!! That's a bad choice !!!!

NOTE: I've gotta press Command+Alt+Shift+( to go back, for instance it sux.


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 9, 2002)

This thread made me curious enough to try the app for the first ttime and I love it, but... quicktime playback and flash is terrible. If you move a window or scroll while a quicktime movie plays, it is very slow to respond and refresh. Some flash movies just don't work right with this browser, I had to go back to IE to use some sites. IE is still my fav, but I love the usefulness of tabbed browsing and the fast page loads of Chimera, but I guess I will stick with IE as my default for now.


----------

